# Hi from Australia



## vulcanella (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My name is Anita and i'm from sunny (at the moment anyway) Australia.

I'm a bit of a makeup junkie and even more so of late for some reason! Perhaps this forum isn't the best place to calm down my makeup purchasing...oh well!

Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 25, 2010)

to specktra from another aussie!! You'll soon see, we are terrible enablers here....LOL!! Feel free to drop into the aussie section and say hi to everyone there


----------



## n_c (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2010)

to specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello and Welcome from another Aussie


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2010)

Anita!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Anita


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome Anita! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll love it here!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Anita!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around too!!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 18, 2010)

hello from another aussie!


----------

